# Computer Systems Center - Rip off!



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

A friend of mine is looking to upgrade his Mac Office. He went to get a quote from Computer Systems Centre in Spadina/College. Now, when my friend got the quote, he sent me a copy of it to see if its a good deal. I was so    when they priced an iBook 14" TFT 1.33ghz 256MB Combo Drive, AE at $1649.99. SAME FCUK'N PRICE OF THE NEW 1.42ghz from apple  that comes with 512MB, Superdrive , bluetooth and AE!! They even quoted an upgrade of 256MB RAM at $99 while you can get it at Apple at $97!! WTF!!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Um, since the new iBooks are barely 3 days old, that particular reseller probably hasn't gotten price protection just yet in order to drop the price on their in-stock units.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

isn't it well known that CSC's prices aren't that good? id buy directly from apple before i buy from CSC. there's other options in the GTA, some of them even post at this site, try those first.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I tried to buy a ADC to VGA adaper recently for $49.99.  
The guy said I would not find it any were else for less.
LIES!  
I walked to CPUsed and it was $10 bucks less. WTF
I'm also starting to second guessing CSCs service and prices.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

I honestly don't think this is the merchants fault.

I think, if anything, Apple doesn't give enough of a profit margin to their resellers. So, when situations like this come up, they can't slash their prices because there isn't much room to work with.

Now on the flipside, in my opinion Apple should technically be selling the product at least a few % points above the price the dealers are selling for. But obviously Apple is interested in being a "Dell" like retailer in some ways, wanting to deal directly with the end consumer. This was made obvious when I saw Apple's price guarantee, where they would match the price offered by any of their dealers. This is fine for us customers, but it sucks big time for apple dealers. I guess since Apple products are in such high demand, the dealers are still willing to carry the products, but they probably rely on tech support and repair income moreso than product sale profit...

Now I have often wondered what kind of an agreement Apple has with their dealers - so of course I could be totally wrong here...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

CSC sucks hard. Horrible service, horrible staff.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Blood_Lust said:


> they priced an iBook 14" TFT 1.33ghz 256MB Combo Drive, AE at $1649.99. SAME PRICE OF THE NEW 1.42ghz from apple


It's possible their system made an error. The price drop only happened a couple days ago. Sometimes it's best not to jump to conclusions.



Blood_Lust said:


> They even quoted an upgrade of 256MB RAM at $99 while you can get it at Apple at $97!! WTF!!


Apple makes it's $$$ by selling computers. Resellers make their $$$ by selling RAM and Hard Drives. If you are freakin' out over $2, you need your head checked.



ColBalt said:


> I tried to buy a ADC to VGA adaper recently for $49.99.
> The guy said I would not find it any were else for less. LIES! I walked to CPUsed and it was $10 bucks less. WTF


A sales guy lied to you to try to close the sale? Really? Are you serious? Holy smokes! Believe it or not, all retailers do NOT sell the same things at the same price. This is how resellers make MONEY. This is how they stay in BUSINESS. How long did it take to walk from CSC to CPUsed? An hour? Is an hour of your time worth $10?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> A sales guy lied to you to try to close the sale? Really? Are you serious? Holy smokes! Believe it or not, all retailers do NOT sell the same things at the same price. This is how resellers make MONEY. This is how they stay in BUSINESS. How long did it take to walk from CSC to CPUsed? An hour? Is an hour of your time worth $10?


Sales and service staff are there to help you. If your happy being lied to, so be it. But I will take my buiness somewhere else. 
And I don't know how slow you walk, but I made the trek in less then 45Min. It's worth it when I don't get ripped off and lied to.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> Sales staff are there to help you.


There's the problem. You misunderstand the purpose of sales staff. They are there to SELL. Nothing else. Everything they do is a means to the end. They will help you if they get a sale out of it. Sales people that help all day and never sell don't last in sales.

Service people are there to service equipment.

Neither sales or service staff are there to help you find somebody who sells it cheaper than them.

When a sales guy says "You won't find it cheaper anywhere else...", of COURSE he's lying. He's just trying to close the sale. There is no way for him to know what every other place is selling it at.

FYI, all the stuff people by in the Mac shops around town, I guarantee you, somebody sells it for cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> There's the problem. You misunderstand the purpose of sales staff. They are there to SELL. Nothing else. Everything they do is a means to the end. They will help you if they get a sale out of it. Sales people that help all day and never sell don't last in sales.
> 
> Service people are there to service equipment.
> 
> ...


That may be true at a big box store like FutureShop or Best Buy, but that's not the case at our shop. Its very true, that we'd like to sell and put a new Mac in everyone's hands, but I would never tell a lie to a customer in order to get a sale. Doing or saying whatever to get a sale is short-sighted. 

We want to develope long-term relationships with our clients. If that means one time, refering the customer to a competitor who has the product (which doesn't happen often), that customer will be happy and come back again.

We try to have the best prices around, but customer service and trust goes a long way to helping "close the sale." 

In regards to the topic of this thread, some dealers may take a few days to have the new prices reflected in their system. _Unlike our store, which had the new prices in our system within the hour of Apple announcing. _


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Guytoronto, has unwittingly hit the head on the nail when it comes to sales and exposed the reason why buying something is such a pain in the ass. As long as sales people are concerned with money first and customer satisfaction second they will always be listed as just above used car salesmen in the scheme of life.

I realize that everyone has to make a living but at what cost? lies, misrepresentation, and endorsements of products that aren't needed? I understand the purpose of sales staff and that is to facilitate a sale that best suits the customers needs, not the salemen's pocket book. that is where the retail sales agenda has gone to sh*t! As long as the customer comes second so will your store will never be 1st.

It isn't very often that price is the driving factor to where I shop, I value service, knowledge and supporting those who support me. Perhaps I am differant from most but if you think it is all about price that makes the sale then sales is not right for you!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

CarbonJohn said:


> If that means one time, refering the customer to a competitor who has the product (which doesn't happen often), that customer will be happy and come back again.


I have no doubt that you guys want to help your customers to the best of your ability, but I know you would never tell a customer your competitor across town offers the same thing for $10 cheaper. That just does not make any business sense.

I can see you doing it for a product that you don't carry or are out-of-stock of, but not for the same product.

Otherwise you'd be sending people to the local PC shop for cheap CDRs.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

CarbonJohn said:


> That may be true at a big box store like FutureShop or Best Buy, but that's not the case at our shop. Its very true, that we'd like to sell and put a new Mac in everyone's hands, but I would never tell a lie to a customer in order to get a sale. Doing or saying whatever to get a sale is short-sighted.
> ... [/I]


Well said.
Of course, some might read self-service into your post, CarbonJohn, but I think looking long term is key to success in retail, and so I think you're being honest. 
I don't sell. I buy. And when I find an honest retailer, I stick to them and enrich them substantially. I refer people to that retailer. Good service, honest opinions/advice, and smart technicians will bring a store long term prosperity. Consumers are far more sophisticated now. We can smell insincerity. And when we're burned, we move on, bad-mouth the retailer, and never come back. At least that's what _I_ do.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> They are there to SELL. Nothing else. ... They will help you if they get a sale out of it


You've got a point guytoronto. I guess what I am getting at is the respect goes a long way. As CarbonJohn touched on:



CarbonJohn said:


> That may be true at a big box store like FutureShop or Best Buy ... (We) would never tell a lie to a customer in order to get a sale.


But for a Semi-small retailer (CSC), building strong customer relation helps to build repeat customers that in the long run would mean more money for them.



CarbonJohn said:


> We want to develope long-term relationships with our clients. If that means one time, refering the customer to a competitor who has the product ... but customer service and trust goes a long way to helping "close the sale."


Here Here! And if that is the case: I would return.
[OFFTOPIC]By the way, Nice Plug CarbonJohn  I would Shop Carbon but you moved out of may area.

But in all cases, not just related to purchesting computer stuff, but everything, look for the best price at a location you trust, at least semi-trust. This does not mean I will never shop at CSC again (It is my closest Mac store), just I will be far more skeptical on what CSC says.

Cheers


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

> [OFFTOPIC]By the way, Nice Plug CarbonJohn


Hey, I don't try to hide the fact that *I AM* as salesperson.  

Of note, we've been keeping track of how people have heard about the new store. Every new customer that has purchased something, we've asked how they heard about us. The #1 lead so far for us has been word-of-mouth. When you treat your customers good, word will spread, treat a customer bad... and well... just look at this thread. 

_ps... we've had quite a few customers from ehMac.ca as well!_  



> I have no doubt that you guys want to help your customers to the best of your ability, but I know you would never tell a customer your competitor across town offers the same thing for $10 cheaper. That just does not make any business sense.


That's cause its very rare, a competitor would have something that we sell for $10 cheaper.  While we don't sell on price, I like to think that we take good care of our clients in that deparment.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

CarbonJohn said:


> That may be true at a big box store like FutureShop or Best Buy, but that's not the case at our shop. Its very true, that we'd like to sell and put a new Mac in everyone's hands, but I would never tell a lie to a customer in order to get a sale. Doing or saying whatever to get a sale is short-sighted.
> 
> We want to develope long-term relationships with our clients. If that means one time, refering the customer to a competitor who has the product (which doesn't happen often), that customer will be happy and come back again.
> 
> ...



Thats all fine and dandy, but I gotta say - if you didn't do these things, you would never survive.

It seems like some businesses (not necessarily yours) admire themselves for providing what they consider to be "outstanding customer service." But in reality, there are certain fundamental requirements that all businesses must adhere to, and this has definately changed from even 10 years ago - nowadays, "making friends", "best price", "best customer service" - these are like a 5 speed in a ferarri - you just gotta have it.

if I'm not taken care of, offered a fair price, and feel good about a purchase, I'm jumping ship. 

It's what you do above and beyond the basics that set you apart.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

> It's what you do above and beyond the basics that set you apart.


Couldn't agree more...  Those are fundamentals. We also do other things like Carbon Academy!  

/plug


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm glad to see a lot of people stating that they would support their local guy, even if it costs a couple bucks more. If you read some of the threads on this board, you'll see people asking the same questions over and over...

"Will this part from www.canadacomputers.com/www.tigerdirect.ca work with my...?"

These are the type of people that need to shop at places like Carbon (heck, call it CarbonJohn's! Sounds like a seafood restaurant. Arrr!) I'm sure John would give them decent advice, actually know about the customer's computer, and actually care about developing along term relationship.

PC3200 512MB RAM - for eMacs, iMacs, Mac minis, G5 Towers, etc...
CanadaComputers - $63
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=003463&cid=RAM.178
TigerDirect - $65
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=576573
Carbon Computing / CPUsed - $129
Computer Systems Centre - $199
Apple Store (online price) - $163

Where do you shop?


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

> PC3200 512MB RAM - for eMacs, iMacs, Mac minis, G5 Towers, etc...
> CanadaComputers - $63
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/inde...463&cid=RAM.178
> TigerDirect - $65
> ...


A note about the above RAM prices.  

Ram is not Ram. We could easily buy Corsair Value ram that Canada Computer has and sell it at the same or even better price. But that would not be looking out for the best interest of our clients. We have experienced first hand, that generally, you get what you pay for in Ram. We've tried the cheaper, more generic Ram, and have experienced a very high failure rate of ram. Even when our technicians tested out the ram, it could later run into intermittent problems. That's unacceptable to offer to our clients. 

Notice the note from Canada Computer's web site:



> Corsair is qualified by all major motherboard manufacturers and adheres exactly to their specifications ensuring that our modules work flawlessly with all popular systems. Current popular desktop motherboards supported include: Abit, Albatron, Aopen, Asus, Biostar, Chaintech, DFI, ECS, EPOX, FIC, Gigabyte, Intel, Iwill, MSI, Leadtek, QDI, SuperMicro, Soyo, Shuttle, Tyan and Via.


No mention of testing and working to specifications on Apple systems. 

The memory from the company we mostely sell from is an Apple ADC member and specifically manufacturs memory to Apple's exact specifications. This equals much, much more reliable memory. 

Add to that, we include installation of memory and thoroughly test the modules. 

And, if you're from ehMac.ca and buying some memory from us, come talk to me.  

I'm not saying the ram offered at the other places is a bad thing. Options are great and that will do for certain types of customers. 

There's a phrase I use... the price is cheaper if your time is worth nothing.  

For more about Ram, here is a great post from this thread from someone in the know at CanadaRam.com:



> Apple does not manufacture RAM, they purchase RAM wholesale from companies like Samsung, Hynix, Micron, IBM and Elixir. They do not and have never used Crucial RAM. (Crucial bases their advertising on the fact that Crucial is owned by Micron, who does sell Apple some RAM). You really can't say that a particular brand, "Kingston" for example, does or does not work in Macs. Each company has hundreds of models, only one or two are correct for a given Mac. Kingston only guarantees their KTA- series memory for use in Macs. Their PC-generic KVR- series are specifically not guaranteed for Macs. Most bad reports result from using the wrong model RAM in a Mac.
> 
> One poster alluded to third-party RAM meeting or exceeding Apple's specs. There's a problem with this. A given RAM module that works in the PowerMac G5 may fail in the iMac G5 - despite having the same paper specification, in practice the two Macs have different tolerances. "DDR PC3200 CL3 JEDEC compliant" does not adequately describe the criteria for compatibility. The RAM's internal organization and the programmable logic make the difference. It's like saying that a wheel for a Ford has to be "steel, 14" diameter and 12" wide", without specifying the bolt pattern.
> 
> ...


In summary, Carbon sold memory:

- *Gauranteed* to work with your system with free installation
- Installed and tested specifically on *your Mac*


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Blood_Lust said:


> A friend of mine is looking to upgrade his Mac Office. He went to get a quote from Computer Systems Centre in Spadina/College. Now, when my friend got the quote, he sent me a copy of it to see if its a good deal. I was so    when they priced an iBook 14" TFT 1.33ghz 256MB Combo Drive, AE at $1649.99. SAME FCUK'N PRICE OF THE NEW 1.42ghz from apple  that comes with 512MB, Superdrive , bluetooth and AE!! They even quoted an upgrade of 256MB RAM at $99 while you can get it at Apple at $97!! WTF!!


 ---> $2.00 difference + the $400 in the guy's pocket + another $100 for some peripherals... I Could get a coloured ipod for this extra.. Well I wouldn't mind if I'm getting rip off as long as it's the right price for the right system.

CSC - Ibook 14"TFT 1.33 ghz. 256MB, COmbo, AE - $1649.00  
Carbon - Book G4 1.33 GHz, 256 MB, 60 GB, ComboDrive, 32 MB Video, AirPort, 14" $1299  

same specs, different pricing? i hope CSC have updated their system coz if not, they'll lose their client whose buying a complete mac office.. totally upgrading his Macs, laser printers, CRT to LCDs, scanner..hah.

Now, who should I talk to at Carbon?  , I'm bringing my friend there by next week.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

Lars said:


> Um, since the new iBooks are barely 3 days old, that particular reseller probably hasn't gotten price protection just yet in order to drop the price on their in-stock units.


hell, i called carbon thursday and one of the sales staff told me the mac mini's hadn't been updated, only the iBooks.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Funny how you haven't posted on ehMac in months, but come out of the woodwork to say a one line post against Carbon. Funny how of your small handful of posts, most of them are directed at Carbon. 

Regardless if your statement about calling Carbon in Toronto is true or not, which I don't think it is.. I think you have some specific agenda for whatever reason.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

i called carbon and had to go through the proaudio/video guy (whatever pressing 1 takes you too) because pressing 5 for general info went to a dead extention. this was thursday at around 3pm. i then asked if you guys had the new iBooks and Mac Mini's in stock, to which he replied 'The iBooks aren't in yet, but no one will have them right now(yorkdale does) and that there was no update to the Mac Mini'. I said yes there was, and after he looked around for a minute he said that they only had the previous models in. i don't care if you don't think i called, i did. as to my agenda, i've been over this with you. i will post negative things about carbon when they happen. i'm not going to make stuff up or constantly troll these boards to get a reaction, but when something noteworthy happens, i'll make a comment.

i know it's your job to make carbon look good, but if you don't think i should be able to post negative feedback then ban me and be done with it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Posting just negative experiences with a vendor (who ever it may be)... is an agenda!

I've had both, positive and negative experiences with vendors I frequent, sometimes it's just luck of the draw, but I will say, that a negative beginning to a possible sale will result in no sale.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

gozer said:


> ...he replied 'The iBooks aren't in yet, but no one will have them right now(yorkdale does)


Isn't it great how Apple screws over the local businesses?

Apple Store gets them as soon as they are announced, and the resellers have to wait a couple weeks, losing business to Apple.

If I was one of those local resellers, I'd seriously investigate a lawsuit with the local vendors.

Apple needs to clean its act up.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

> i called carbon and had to go through the proaudio/video guy


Yes, our Pro Audio / Video department are probably not the best people to speak to about Mac mini's.  Sometimes after a new announcement, the phones go off the hook. I called Apple Yorkdale yesterday just to check if they have stock on new iBooks. The phone rang for 10 minutes before it was answered. And no, they do not currently have them in stock. 



> as to my agenda, i've been over this with you. i will post negative things about carbon when they happen. i'm not going to make stuff up or constantly troll these boards to get a reaction, but when something noteworthy happens, i'll make a comment.


What's clear by your statement, is that for whatever reason, you do have an agenda and I just want everyone to be aware of that. If your only contribution to ehMac is to nitpick, so be it. No matter, we look at all criticism as feedback and use that to try to achieve perfection. A lofty goal with 50+ employees, and thousands of transactions, phone calls and emails a day.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Isn't it great how Apple screws over the local businesses?
> 
> Apple Store gets them as soon as they are announced, and the resellers have to wait a couple weeks, losing business to Apple.


it's awesome. i do support all the local resellers, despite what john thinks i've shopped and will shop at carbon, but if i needed an ibook right now then the only place in toronto is yorkdale. i've got the same response from csc, cpused and carbon about when they will be in stock(soon).


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

gozer said:


> it's awesome.


I don't see how this is awesome. How is it fair to make people travel half-way across the city to get a current model, when they could have shopped in their own neighbourhood.

John says they didn't have them, and you say they did. Did you actually pick one up?


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

CarbonJohn said:


> Yes, our Pro Audio / Video department are probably not the best people to speak to about Mac mini's.  Sometimes after a new announcement, the phones go off the hook. I called Apple Yorkdale yesterday just to check if they have stock on new iBooks. The phone rang for 10 minutes before it was answered. And no, they do not currently have them in stock.


they had them in on thursday. i just called now and they said they had them in earlier this week and they sold out. same with mac mini's except for the entry level.




> What's clear by your statement, is that for whatever reason, you do have an agenda and I just want everyone to be aware of that. If your only contribution to ehMac is to nitpick, so be it. No matter, we look at all criticism as feedback and use that to try to achieve perfection. A lofty goal with 50+ employees, and thousands of transactions, phone calls and emails a day.


you should be in politics.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> I don't see how this is awesome. How is it fair to make people travel half-way across the city to get a current model, when they could have shopped in their own neighbourhood.
> 
> John says they didn't have them, and you say they did. Did you actually pick one up?


dude, call and ask yourself. i just called and they have sold out their first shipment. the guy on the phone was clear to point that out. i'm suprised they didn't mention it to john. i'm also suprised he stayed on the phone for 10 minutes.

as to the awesome, it was sarcasm. i won't shop at yorkdale.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

> i'm suprised they didn't mention it to john.


They did, I mentioned they don't currently have them in stock. 



> you should be in politics.


I do moonlight as a mayor.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

never buy anything made by apple from a reseller period. Apple.ca or Yorkdale only!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Raj69er said:


> never buy anything made by apple from a reseller period. Apple.ca or Yorkdale only!


Now that's a blunt and completely unsubstantiated opinion....


----------



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

It's amazing how some people will pump the Apple of America store at Yorkdale. As I have stated a few times, I will always support the authorized reseller. I don't need to throw my money at some arogant salesperson at the Yorkdale store. 

We aren't dealing with a fair playing field. Apple of America seem to have supply that the authorized resellers just can't seem to acquire. It is true that you can experience long wait times just to get your call answered by Yorkdale. 

Carbon Computing are real professionals and I will support them whenever possible. Support your local authorized reseller.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Apple of America seem to have supply that the authorized resellers just can't seem to acquire


and we have something that Apple can't seem to acquire.....like long warranties on RAM and drives to name one important category. 

oh yeah....lower prices. 

Strangely we had the biggest week in our history the same week Apple opened Yorkdale.

•••

Raj69 - Apple just quintupled it's net profit the last quarter.......you're one of the reasons.
.....and SOMEBODY has to pay for that expensive real estate space.....why....oh my  that would be YOU!! 

29% margin in a biz where most is in the 5-9% range.......as PT Barnum said....there's one born every............ 

•••

KF :clap:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Raj69er said:


> never buy anything made by apple from a reseller period. Apple.ca or Yorkdale only!


And you'll be left scratching your head when no authorized reseller considers you a valued customer.


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> CSC sucks hard. Horrible service, horrible staff.


They did have cute check out girlies ;-)

I don't mind CSC, there are worse places.. such as the Apple store on Elm.. "The Evil Apple Store".

( they used to mark up their prices - for example, apple computers were $100 more than any where else. I think they have stopped this practice these days. )


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Stella said:


> they used to mark up their prices - for example, apple computers were $100 more than any where else. I think they have stopped this practice these days.


This isn't necessarily a bad thing. Margins are razor thin on Apple product. I doubt it was a cash grab. More like a business survival thing.


----------



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Raj69 - Apple just quintupled it's net profit the last quarter.......you're one of the reasons.
> 
> .....and SOMEBODY has to pay for that expensive real estate space.....why....oh my  that would be YOU!!
> 
> ...


----------



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

Raj69er said the following - 

Plus I'd prefer a fresh computer from China than pay the same price for a computer thats been repackaged and passed off as new when in reality it was a demo model at some point (or at least sitting in the stock room collecting dust for 4 months)! i also hate the fact resellers push the purchase of accessories so much just because their profit margins on the computers are so razor thin. 

so are you implying that this is what will happen when you support an Apple authorized reseller?........Far from the truth.Last week I purchased my new 20" iMac from Carbon Computing and the box was factory sealed. Not once did anyone from Carbon Computing "push" any additional accessories on me. 
Perhaps you had a bad experience somewhere and have an axe to grind?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

>Raj

So let me get this straight: You would like the lowest possible price on a machine, you object to the concept of buying additional accessories from your local store, but if it breaks you would like there to be someone in person to help you get fast warranty (and sometimes outside of warranty) service on your machine for free?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> >Raj
> 
> So let me get this straight: You would like the lowest possible price on a machine, you object to the concept of buying additional accessories from your local store, but if it breaks you would like there to be someone in person to help you get fast warranty (and sometimes outside of warranty) service on your machine for free?


Sounds good to me


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I like CSC. They have a broader selection of products than Apple, they have it all in stock, and their sales staff are friendly and reasonably proficient. Prices are average and about the same as Apple. Carbon is definitely more of an Apple shopping experience and I love shopping there, but CSC has them beat in one area. You can walk in to CSC, ask for an item that is kept "under the glass", check out, and be out the door in a fraction of the time that you can at Carbon. If there are more than a handful of customers at Carbon, you're there for a long time.


----------



## KILOFINAL (Jul 20, 2005)

Be it CSC, MacDoc, Carbon Computing and the host of other authorized resellers, I think it's important that consumers show their support for these shops. 
Will every buying experience be perfect? I'm sure it won't be, but hopefully, the majority of authorized resellers value the support the local consumer is giving them.

The relationships consumers build with the resellers, will pay dividends down the road. I firmly believe that.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

KILOFINAL said:


> The relationships consumers build with the resellers, will pay dividends down the road. I firmly believe that.


Well said. And thoroughly true. The Mac dealer I have dealt with for years has gone above and beyond on many occasions because I was a regular customer. I once busted a key on my iBook, and the dealer had a dead keyboard from another iBook, so they just popped the key I needed and gave it to me....FREE!!!

You won't get that kind of service by being a one-off customer.


----------

